# Got these lures at a garage sale



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

I've never seen any of these before - would like a little help with identification. I'm really confused about the one that says DuPont Lorox. I've never seen anything like the one with the four treble hooks, and the one with the two little Colorado blades is very unusual. Can anyone give me any information about these? Thanks!


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

My dad used to use one very similar to the orange with black dots. It had single treble front and dual trebles in rear. He called it a flatfish. Also had a yellow one with red dots. Hopefully someone will know the specifics. Cool finds.

Kip


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Years back it was the go to trolling lure behind bottom bouncer’s for walleye,it’s called a flatfish. They came in different sizes . I have probably between 50 to 100 of them that are 1 1/2”-4” long. Another one that’s similar is called a Kwickfish that is still in use for salmon and steelhead river fishing across the USA and Canada. Good find.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

joekacz said:


> Years back it was the go to trolling lure behind bottom bouncer’s for walleye,it’s called a flatfish. They came in different sizes . I have probably between 50 to 100 of them that are 1 1/2”-4” long. Another one that’s similar is called a Kwickfish that is still in use for salmon and steelhead river fishing across the USA and Canada. Good find.


Joe nailed it!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There are still a couple companies that make flatfish lures. At least the first two appear to be fairly "recent".


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

The "DUPONT LOROX" is an advertising lure, probably made for DUPONT by Paw Paw bait company of Michigan. They made a number of Flatfish style baits, as did other companies. John


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Just a FYI, the flatfish with the 4 trebles is illegal to use in Ohio. Only 3 trebles are allowed. Flatfish were originally made by Charles Helin. They are now made by Yakima Bait.

The lure with the spinners is cool. Never seen one like that.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There are several companies that still make what they call "flatfish". I guess no one ever patented the name? Wordens, Yakima, and Wigstons all have their own version of the flatfish. There are also look a likes, like the Lazy Ike and Kwikfish. They all look pretty similar.


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks, guys, that's really helpful! Along with those 3, I got 6 other more common ones. I don't fish anymore, but I had to get them because those 3 are so unusual. Thanks for helping me learn more about them.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

I heard way back when I was a pup. 
That they used to hook small frogs n such under those lures with the dual treble hooks and troll them.
????


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

I cast flatfish of varying sizes and colors for steelhead in the rivers. They love that action.


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

Top go-to lures from the past will catch a lot of fish in the present & will continue to produce in the future.


----------

